# Prolapse?



## hippoe775

I just just received some frogs in the mail and i noticed that one has something red sticking out of its butt ... could it be prolapse? And if it is what should I do? That's the best pic I could get so far .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hippoe775

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hippoe775

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hippoe775

Looks like an empty bubble...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott

It's a prolapse. I've heard soaking in sugar water is a possible treatment - but I'm not positive.

Hopefully someone who has successfully treated this will chime in.

I'd also contact the seller asap.

s


----------



## drjtnation

Yep, a prolapse. You can put granulated sugar directly to the prolapse and keep it moist. KY works. The sugar reduces the swelling and it might go back in. I'd take him to the vet as soon as you can. It can re-prolapse and the tissue could also necrose which would be an even bigger problem. Often we put a tiny, temporary loose suture right across the cloaca. Kinda acts as a net to keep the booty in and still let feces out. Usually they do this from straining. Parasites would be a big reason. Definitely want to get a fecal. Never handled a prolapse on a PDF, but a pacman frog I did once turned out great. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjtnation

Oh, forgot about hydration status. Since he was recently shipped. He could also have been straining out a hard poop. And stress too. I'm pretty sure you're getting him comfortable now and rehydrating already. I'd still get a fecal done. Hopefully the little guy/girl does ok. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hippoe775

drjtnation said:


> Yep, a prolapse. You can put granulated sugar directly to the prolapse and keep it moist. KY works. The sugar reduces the swelling and it might go back in. I'd take him to the vet as soon as you can. It can re-prolapse and the tissue could also necrose which would be an even bigger problem. Often we put a tiny, temporary loose suture right across the cloaca. Kinda acts as a net to keep the booty in and still let feces out. Usually they do this from straining. Parasites would be a big reason. Definitely want to get a fecal. Never handled a prolapse on a PDF, but a pacman frog I did once turned out great.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk




I'm definitely going to get it to a vet ASAP ! But for the time being what should I do ? As in enclosure wise? Should I put both of them in a bin lined with Un bleached paper towels? So that way hopefully by the time I can take it to the vet I can get a fecal to take with me. And if so how would I go about collecting the fecal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjtnation

Yeah, your plan would be fine. Keep it moist maybe a dab of KY Jelly. The water soluble kind with nothing really in it. A little sugar on the prolapse like I said before, but try not to get too much on the body of the frog. Kinda delicate work that. Try not to stress it too much from over handling. As for fecal collection. It just takes time. When you find some in the bin, just take it out and put it in a Ziploc bag in the fridge. The fresher the better, but we usually just work with what's available.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hippoe775

drjtnation said:


> Yeah, your plan would be fine. Keep it moist maybe a dab of KY Jelly. The water soluble kind with nothing really in it. A little sugar on the prolapse like I said before, but try not to get too much on the body of the frog. Kinda delicate work that. Try not to stress it too much from over handling. As for fecal collection. It just takes time. When you find some in the bin, just take it out and put it in a Ziploc bag in the fridge. The fresher the better, but we usually just work with what's available.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk




So I put the sugar directly on the prolapse by its self?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjtnation

Yes. That is exactly what I would do in the hospital to shrink it. The hypertonicity pulls fluid from the prolapsed tissue, shrinking all that inflammation and it might go back in. I've done hypertonic saline and sugar water before, but really with the moisture already there around the froggy's behind there's a stronger affect if you just apply granulated sugar to the prolapse. You just have to be careful you don't squeeze the frog too much. Try to do it without touching it if you can. They don't always stay still. It's a tiny butt.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hippoe775

drjtnation said:


> Yes. That is exactly what I would do in the hospital to shrink it. The hypertonicity pulls fluid from the prolapsed tissue, shrinking all that inflammation and it might go back in. I've done hypertonic saline and sugar water before, but really with the moisture already there around the froggy's behind there's a stronger affect if you just apply granulated sugar to the prolapse. You just have to be careful you don't squeeze the frog too much. Try to do it without touching it if you can. They don't always stay still. It's a tiny butt.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk




How long do I leave the sugar on there? And do I wash it Off after?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjtnation

It usually just dissolves. It is moist back there. If it goes back in on itself, you can rinse it off. You'll have to keep applying more sugar when it's dissolves till it's resolved. Hopefully before you take him to a vet.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hippoe775

drjtnation said:


> It usually just dissolves. It is moist back there. If it goes back in on itself, you can rinse it off. You'll have to keep applying more sugar when it's dissolves till it's resolved. Hopefully before you take him to a vet.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk




Sugar water for the win...I used sugar water on it and it went back in...! Now I have to get the fecals done ...I hope it's not bad I got some of the sugar water on the frog...it was a bit tricky cause it would stay still...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjtnation

Great! Hopefully doesn't re-prolapse. If so, then you saved him from a stitch in the butt. Wait for the poop, it'll come. Take it in and the frog to get checked. Awesome, good job.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hippoe775

drjtnation said:


> Great! Hopefully doesn't re-prolapse. If so, then you saved him from a stitch in the butt. Wait for the poop, it'll come. Take it in and the frog to get checked. Awesome, good job.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk




So it's not bad that I got sugar water my frog?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjtnation

Frogs in a hypertonic solution can dehydrate them. I assume since everything went back in, you've put him in a normal bin, normal water and all that. There won't be any residual effects. It's just sugar, that's wants awesome and simple about it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hippoe775

drjtnation said:


> Frogs in a hypertonic solution can dehydrate them. I assume since everything went back in, you've put him in a normal bin, normal water and all that. There won't be any residual effects. It's just sugar, that's wants awesome and simple about it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk




Yup definitely saved me some time and money...now I jut gotta try and fatten up the frog a little.cause it looks a bit on the thin side...hopefully he will eat tomorrow...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NadzChris

Is that a mint frog? If so where did you get them i need to get some female

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## hippoe775

NadzChris said:


> Is that a mint frog? If so where did you get them i need to get some female
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk




They are yellow terribilis.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

